# Sagebrush Boers kidding 2022



## Boer Mama (10 mo ago)

Patsy is always my first mama to go. She’s a 4F this year. Last couple of years she’s been 150 days on the dot from the day the Billy was brought home. Expecting quads again this year. I don’t feel any ligaments and she’s filling her udder… her vulva isn’t as goopy as usual tho and doesn’t seem puffy yet.
I feel like I’ve been waiting forever for the 150 day mark and now she’s making me wait longer! 😂
150 days was yesterday and it was a wet rainy day so I shut her inside. Cold and windy today…. I feel like if she wasn’t shut in she would have kidded already! 😒


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Pretty doe, can’t wait to see the kids.


----------



## Boer Mama (10 mo ago)

toth boer goats said:


> Pretty doe, can’t wait to see the kids.


Thank you 😁
I did decide to let her go back outside. Thought maybe if she walks around and eats some more green feed it might speed things up. She wasn’t eating her hay and I was worried about her getting too much grain/alfalfa pellets. After being gone the cpl days, some nannies have decided to challenge her for herd matriarch and some yearlings keep sniffing her hind end wondering what she’s got going on there. Maybe after a couple more hours being pestered she’ll decide the barn isn’t so bad a place after all 😂🍀🙏


----------



## Boer Mama (10 mo ago)

I went out to check on the girls and Patsy is still with the herd so I guess we’re safe for awhile. Her yearling daughter was sure happy to have her back! It’s amazing how close they stay even as they have their own kids ❤


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

Happy kidding!


----------



## Dandy Hill Farm (Aug 5, 2021)

What a stunning picture!! 🤩 Can't wait to see the kids you get this year!!


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

Happy kidding, whenever she chooses to deliver!😁 I have a few like that too!


----------



## Boer Mama (10 mo ago)

Moers kiko boars said:


> Happy kidding, whenever she chooses to deliver!😁 I have a few like that too!


Now my kids are hoping for st pattys day babies and going over different name options🍀 😂🍀
I’m hoping they don’t all decide to kid at the same time… at least this weeks weather looks decent other than the wind. Lol 
I’ll post some baby pics when I get them ❤


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

So far my does have kidded in groups, when they want to. This year. Ive missed the due dates for about 4 of them. They have driven me nuts this year! One doe, didnt take,( or shows no signs of it) so Im waiting on 3 FFs and 1 old pro. I hope your girls are better than mine!


----------



## Boer Mama (10 mo ago)

Moers kiko boars said:


> So far my does have kidded in groups, when they want to. This year. Ive missed the due dates for about 4 of them. They have driven me nuts this year! One doe, didnt take,( or shows no signs of it) so Im waiting on 3 FFs and 1 old pro. I hope your girls are better than mine!


I should be finding out how they all do soon… I only have the date the billy was introduced to go by, not actual breeding dates. So I’m already upset my #1 mama wasn’t ready to go right at the 150 days 😆
I’m going to be overrun with little ones this year tho- I’ve got 2 4F that are multiple throwers (triplets their 2nd year and quads last year) and then a 3F who had twins her first year and trips last year… 1 2F, looks like twins judging by size (we’ve all been surprised by that 😅) and then 5 yearling FF’s.
I also have a 2 yo who I think aborted her first kid. There was bloody showing under her tail… she never re bred last winter for a late spring kid and I’m not sure if she’s bred now. I did see her wagging her tail and stand to be mounted, but I cannot see any signs of her being bred. This is her last chance or she’s variety meat this fall…
She was a triplet, but 2 does and 1 buckling. Her sister threw a cute little doeling last year 🤷🏼‍♀️


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

Wow trips & quads? Mine usually twin or singles for FFs. My first trips were this year to a 4yr old. She stepped on one, so now just small twins. But ADORABLE, so they can stay with me..lol. You will have to keep us posted on when your girls share their hostages! All of us (TGS) LOVE new kid pictures. Im afraid Im addicted..lol nothing cuter in my books! And we have a 2022 Kidding Tally you can put your wee ones on and add to our tally!


----------



## Boer Mama (10 mo ago)

Good luck with your remaining girls! My first 3 mamas all had singles their first time and I’d read that boers typically only had singles and twins. Was completely taken off guard the next year with 2 having trips and my FF having twins.
I haven’t had a FF have more than twins tho- sorry if I was confusing. Lol

Nothing new to report yet. They can’t keep them in forever!! 😂


----------



## Boer Mama (10 mo ago)

I’m not even sure who’s going to kid first at this point. I’ve got FF who are nibbling at their teats and talking to the bellies and get swollen. Then I’ve got this big 2F, Flippy, waddling around… Patsy might not be the first one this time around 🤷🏼‍♀️



























I just hope somebody hurries up and kids so I can have some babies already- I’m spending way too much time looking under goat tails 😂


----------



## Boer Mama (10 mo ago)

Ok… I was wrong on both goats. Jolene is for sure in labor tho- I’m positive this time! I put her in my stall last night… checked on her repeatedly and then went to bed about midnight. Hurried out at 5:30 this morning expecting babies… but no change yet. Just a very uncomfortable mama. She’s having contractions but hasn’t bared down to push. I’m a little worried if her kids are too big to get into position… but trying to make sure I give her time to do it on her own and be patient. Wish us luck today 🍀🍀🍀

(I can’t seem to add pics right now… guess we’ll wait for the baby ones- that’s what everyone wants anyway- right? 😂)


----------



## Dandy Hill Farm (Aug 5, 2021)

Happy kidding!! I hope Jolene has a smooth delivery to healthy kids!!


----------



## Boer Mama (10 mo ago)

Dandy Hill Farm said:


> Happy kidding!! I hope Jolene has a smooth delivery to healthy kids!!


Thank you- close contractions now, but she hasn’t started pushing. She paws the ground, lays down and lifts tail out like she’s gonna push hit then ends up standing up and hunching back. She may be having a hard time getting them into position. She feels loose/open but nothing is close yet. I’m going to give her more time to work on it on her own… 🙏🙏🙏
(I’m not sure what I’m doing wrong, but I select the pics, then hit add and nothing happens 🤷🏼‍♀️)


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

Cmon Jolene...have mama.give you a step to put your front feet on. Lets see those Babies! You can do it....lets hope for pictures of babies in an hour! You Can Do This💖💞💝💗


----------



## Boer Mama (10 mo ago)

looks like pictures loaded for me ❤
I do feel bad I waited so long to go in and find out what was going on. She’s never needed help before (4F with quads last year)… but I knew things weren’t progressing as they should and finally convinced my dad (the Cowman) that we needed to intervene (he always saysI worry too much about the goats) and had him hold her so I could go in and feel things. Baby boy was breached and upside down. I finally got his rear legs pulled back and got him out and then little girl came out right away. 
we had to shepherd sling the boy and vigorously rub him but he’s breathing and even cried out for mama. Little girl has nursed a couple times… hearing the baby’s bleats made Jolene decide there’s something to live for and she perked up a little bit. We gave her 3cc’s penicillin… so do we need to re dose her the next weeks? I think that’s what I saw… I’ll give her vitamin c and also see if she’ll take some crushed garlic if I cover it with yogurt. I can bring her a bowl of flat beer if you think she might want that… please let me know. First time I’ve had any trouble at kidding time so this is new.
I’ll make sure to watch for her cleaning out too- I’m a little surprised only 2 kids but I didn’t feel anymore. I didn’t go clear up to my elbow either, I think I just got distracted feeling her left side of things and then didn’t want to hurt her.


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

You do penicillin for 3 to 5 days depending on which brand you are useing. It should be listed in the 2020 Medicine Cabinet. Look up which one you have started. Benemin for pain, and to help to release the afterbirth. Calcium drench and Vit B are always good to give after a difficult birth. Watch her and make sure there is not a foul odor for the next few days.


----------



## Boer Mama (10 mo ago)

Moers kiko boars said:


> You do penicillin for 3 to 5 days depending on which brand you are useing. It should be listed in the 2020 Medicine Cabinet. Look up which one you have started. Benemin for pain, and to help to release the afterbirth. Calcium drench and Vit B are always good to give after a difficult birth. Watch her and make sure there is not a foul odor for the next few days.


Thank you… she did have a 3rd little doeling come out, she was very small (1/2 size of the first 2 and only 2 teeth, so I think she would have been stillborn anyway 💔) and then I had to bring the baby boy up to the house to warm him up cus he was laying there very cold and mama was having a 4th baby, the sack was intact so I thought she’d be fine. When I came back down yo get some colostrum for the boy, she had a single hoof out, sack broken. I couldn’t find the other hoof or head so I had to push the hoof back in and re enter her, got the head positioned and she came on out, but I was unable to revive her. She was a good healthy size like the first two… I feel like if I’d been down there I could have saved her but I was trying to save the buckling… he seems to be doing better now and he did get some colostrum. Hopefully mama takes him back in the morning ok 🍀


----------



## Boer Mama (10 mo ago)

I forgot to say that Jolene did clean out very well and ate a little bit and let the little girl nurse then lay back down to rest, but holding head up like she didn’t feel too bad. I’ll keep an eye on her- thank you so much for your help! 🙏


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

Beautiful picture of all the kids!💗 You are doing great! Im sorry for your loss. Sounds like you did exactley what you were supposed to do. Weve all been there. 💗


----------



## Boer Mama (10 mo ago)

Little Boy perked up about 1am and had some good suction and finished off the colostrum if milked out for him. I took him down to mama this morning but she’s not being super receptive. I smeared a little afterbirth on him and she’s confused but still not accepting. And he’s not latching on no matter if it’s in his mouth already so I’m not sure how this’ll go. I’m going to milk more colostrum out for now I guess and then go from there… 
On a Happier note, Fancy came in for grain with a long string of goo last night so I separated her and put her in a stall. Beautiful mini me doeling this morning right as I arrived at the barn. She’s working on a twin I think -1F and a little less friendly so she’s weary of me. Lol 
I’ll get some pics of the newbies a little later ❤


----------



## Boer Mama (10 mo ago)

I’m having a hard time getting Jolene to claim her boy. I rubbed some placenta on him and he’s had her colostrum.. his sister pooped a little so I even smeared a bit of that at the sides of his tail. I think she already decided she only had one kid with her all night and that’s all she has. She did let me milk out a fair amount of colostrum tho, so I’ll make sure he gets that.
Fancy had a 2nd doeling who is very weak legged. I’ve got to wait for someone to bring me some multi min, but I’m going to give her a vitamin e capsule in the meantime. I put a heat lamp for her in the stall, but our power went out with this nasty wind so I had to bring her to the house to warm up. I went ahead and warmed 6 ml of colostrum (that I had from Jolene) and gave it by dropperful in her mouth… I hope her mama takes her back. I don’t mean to be kidnapping everyone’s babies! Fancy is a FF and she was focusing on her first little girl… I almost feel like she wasn’t sure if this one would make it. She had a little buckling who was smaller and still born. Idk what’s happening this year 😭
I’ve never had a kid die and now I’ve got 3 with only my first 2 mamas 😭😭😭


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

Its been a rough kidding year for me also. Sorry that you are going through this. Its miserable.
Selenium gel might help with the weak legs.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Sorry about the rough year. Do you supplement selenium? Do you have a cobalt block out?


----------



## Boer Mama (10 mo ago)

I do have a selenium block out, but they had t really been interested in very much. A few have finally been licking it. I wasn’t too concerned since we have goat minerals out as well as loose mineral we have for the horses. Which has a very high selenium… I read something about the drought maybe have affected the selenium in their forage.
I haven’t given the BoSe before but I do believe we will be starting that for breeding and then month prior to kidding. I think my vet has multi min instead tho. Will that be sufficient?

Little girl found her legs today… after she had her 3rd dropper of colostrum and had some good sucking and bleating I took her down and held her so she could nurse. Her mama stood fine for it and hasnt been upset that I’ve been holding her. I gave her a cc of some old BoSe (my dad was surprised he still had some, so definitely expired but I thought maybe it’d still help a little bit) and squeezed a vitamin e gel capsule and it seemed to help her. I’m still going down there to hold her up again tonight, but she’s a pretty good nurser 🍀
You can tell in the one pic she was just flopped over…


----------



## Boer Mama (10 mo ago)

Moers kiko boars said:


> Its been a rough kidding year for me also. Sorry that you are going through this. Its miserable.
> Selenium gel might help with the weak legs.


 Do you have a kidding thread I could follow along? Misery loves company. Lol
I’m really hoping things take a turn for the better, but now that I’ve decided it’s due to selenium deficiency I’m a little worried it’ll continue on… 😓


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

Hi..yes selenium plays a big part in the birthing process. I use selenium gel each month of the last 3 months of pregnancy. Then just a couple of times throughout the year. My goats get minerals free choice. But I.live in selenium deficit area.
My kidding thread is JKMKB 2021 BREEDING...2022 KIDDING. I would love for you to look at it, let me know what you think. Im always ready to learn & try new things. Thanks for asking. 😁


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I agree ☝ 

They are adorable.

Tough kidding years are terrible.


----------



## Boer Mama (10 mo ago)

Hopefully the rest of everyone’s kidding goes beautifully 🍀❤🍀
Out of my other nannies, nobody looks immediate for kidding so hopefully I can leave my current mamas and babies in the stalls another day or two for everyone to gain a little more strength. I do have a 3rd stall I can use… I am just converting horse stalls by blocking off the lower openings on the sides and then the front with OSB board so the babies can’t wander away and get lost. Lol


----------



## Boer Mama (10 mo ago)

Little Peaches, FF, snuck off and had a doeling while I was cleaning out a barn stall and getting fresh straw. Already dried off and standing- no weak legs! 🍀🙏🍀
She seemed antsy when she saw me so I didn’t get too close. But she may back down, I’ll go check in a bit if a twin or if she’s just cleaning out. She was a friendlier yearling so I’m surprised she was worried about me! May have a hard time getting her to settle in a stall with her baby/ies…


----------



## K.B. (Mar 15, 2021)

Boer Mama said:


> Little Peaches, FF, snuck off and had a doeling while I was cleaning out a barn stall and getting fresh straw. Already dried off and standing- no weak legs!
> She seemed antsy when she saw me so I didn’t get too close. But she may back down, I’ll go check in a bit if a twin or if she’s just cleaning out. She was a friendlier yearling so I’m surprised she was worried about me! May have a hard time getting her to settle in a stall with her baby/ies…


Congratulations


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Cute!


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

Awww she looks alot like her mama. Feed, molasses water always helps calm my new Moms. Congrats!💖


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

How cute.


----------



## Boer Mama (10 mo ago)

K.B. said:


> Congratulations


Thank you ☺


----------



## Boer Mama (10 mo ago)

Moers kiko boars said:


> Awww she looks alot like her mama. Feed, molasses water always helps calm my new Moms. Congrats!💖


Thank you! Her mama was quiet little thing last year 😂
They are all settled in the barn with snacks.


----------



## Tanya (Mar 31, 2020)

Congratulations


----------



## Boer Mama (10 mo ago)

Tanya said:


> Congratulations


Thank you 😊


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

Awwww! What a cutie! Congratulations 🥰


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

Have you added your kids to the 2022 kidding tally? We post pictures and add to the growing number to see which sex has the most each year! Please add yours. We would all love to uuuu & ahhhh over them ! 🤪💞💗


----------



## Boer Mama (10 mo ago)

Moers kiko boars said:


> Have you added your kids to the 2022 kidding tally? We post pictures and add to the growing number to see which sex has the most each year! Please add yours. We would all love to uuuu & ahhhh over them ! 🤪💞💗


Ok I will! I was just about to update with some cute pics of the little ones 🥰


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Cute!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Aww.


----------



## Boer Mama (10 mo ago)

Ok, it’s been a crazy week. We’ve gotten all our babies on the ground except for one last mama holding on as fat as a tick. Sweetpea had triplets last year as a 2F, so I’m thinking quads this year.










Flippy had quads this year as a 2F, all nice and healthy. 3 bucklings and 1 doeling. I’m going to pull at least one after a week of colostrum with mama.

















Sandy had healthy triplets all on her own as a FF! She had them out in coyote territory with my GLD, Luna, keeping a close eye on them. We got them all moved down closer to the barn. She’s tried to take them with her grazing too far and left little tired babies laying About. I’ve had to use my dads cow dog to help me find them… he knows what I expect now when I’m the one who releases him. Lol
She’s always happy to have them back. This morning she did leave them with Grandma Jolene to babysit while she went out to graze. Lol 


























Patsy had triplets this year. The extra energy that would have gone to a 4th was packed into two really big bucklings! Little sister is a nice healthy size as well.




















Charlotte had twin buckling and doeling as a FF.
I had to help pull the little boy as he had a single hoof and his face presented. Thankfully I’d gotten her moved to the barn prior to kidding! She’s the one who was peeking around the corner when patsy kidded. Both babies doing well, and after a few days bonding inside they are out and about.


----------



## Boer Mama (10 mo ago)

Hershey had twins as a FF. Nice sized baby boy and then an itty bitty little girl. I have them shut inside the barn still. I’m worried she’s going to take her active little boy and leave fun size Snickers behind. Mama doesn’t have very much milk… I’ve stolen some colostrum from another doe to supplement her some, but leaving her with mama.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Wow! You have been busy! Glad the births went well. A whole crop of cuties!


----------



## Rancho Draco (Sep 29, 2021)

Congratulations! They sure kept you busy


----------



## Goatastic43 (Jun 11, 2021)

Congrats on all the adorable kids!


----------



## Tanya (Mar 31, 2020)

Adorable


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

All are so cute. 
You have been quite busy.


----------



## Boer Mama (10 mo ago)

ksalvagno said:


> Wow! You have been busy! Glad the births went well. A whole crop of cuties!


Thank you! I’m so glad things went well too… I was worried with how things started off this year.


----------



## Boer Mama (10 mo ago)

toth boer goats said:


> All are so cute.
> You have been quite busy.


Thank you! 💕


----------



## Boer Mama (10 mo ago)

Tanya said:


> Adorable


Thank you!


----------



## Boer Mama (10 mo ago)

Goatastic43 said:


> Congrats on all the adorable kids!


 Thanks so much! Now I just got to make sure all my FF remember where they leave their kids 😂


----------



## Boer Mama (10 mo ago)

Rancho Draco said:


> Congratulations! They sure kept you busy


For sure! 😂


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

Awww look at ALL those cuties!💞💗They all look healthy and active! Love the Bite size SNICKERS! HOW ADORABLE!!!💞💝🥰😅🤣😯


----------



## Boer Mama (10 mo ago)

Moers kiko boars said:


> Awww look at ALL those cuties!💞💗They all look healthy and active! Love the Bite size SNICKERS! HOW ADORABLE!!!💞💝🥰😅🤣😯


Thank you! 💕
My daughter picked out Hershey’s name and she wants to name all of her girls a candy bar name now 🤣🤷🏼‍♀️❤


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

😁


----------



## Tanya (Mar 31, 2020)

Oh how sweet...🤣


----------



## KY Goat Girl (12 mo ago)

I don’t know how I missed this whole thread. I’m sorry you’ve had some rough kiddings.  But all the healthy babies and mamas are so pretty and adorable!


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

One thing Ive missed? Wheres the picture of your Buck? He needs his picture taken too.... I would love to see him, if you have a chance
The kids all look great and healthy! Good job !


----------



## Boer Mama (10 mo ago)

Moers kiko boars said:


> One thing Ive missed? Wheres the picture of your Buck? He needs his picture taken too.... I would love to see him, if you have a chance
> The kids all look great and healthy! Good job !


Thank you!
Here’s the daddy- Merrylegs
This was last June before he got sent away for the summer. About 2yo. He was kind of shrimpy compared to my kids (same age) when I got him hence the name 😂
He did throw some pretty kids… unfortunately we lost him due to pneumonia this year. It was his 2nd year breeding (I only keep them for 2years) and it appears he got the job done and wore himself down. I did bring another buck home for a month or so right after we lost him just in case he missed a nanny.


----------



## Boer Mama (10 mo ago)

Sweetpea popped last week- I was thinking quads this year as a 3F but she just had twins! They are nice and big- 1 of each. She was just fat 🤣


----------



## Boer Mama (10 mo ago)

KY Goat Girl said:


> I don’t know how I missed this whole thread. I’m sorry you’ve had some rough kiddings.  But all the healthy babies and mamas are so pretty and adorable!


Thank you! 😁
And no need to apologize- I haven’t even gotten on this last week to update the thread or reply! 🤣
My grandson and daughter were staying with me for a few days and kept me busy. Lol
He sure liked my bottle baby goat and all the chickens! 💕💕💕


----------



## Boer Mama (10 mo ago)

Moers kiko boars said:


> One thing Ive missed? Wheres the picture of your Buck? He needs his picture taken too.... I would love to see him, if you have a chance
> The kids all look great and healthy! Good job !


I have a nice big red dappled buck lined up for the fall- I’m so excited to see the kids he throws!
He totally fell into my lap by chance too 🍀🍀🍀
Just have to trade a doeling for him 👌


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

Thankyou for all the pictures! I always like to see the Bucks, and how the kids turn out. Yours all were big & healthy! Congrats. Im sorry you lost him to pnuemonia. Thats awful. Now🤔 which doeling for that New Big Boy! Hmmmmmm...got any ideas? 
Looks like you had a Big Helper for a few days. Yes the grandkids love the kids & chickens..best way to brighten your day, turn them all loose together!🤣😂😁


----------



## Boer Mama (10 mo ago)

Moers kiko boars said:


> Thankyou for all the pictures! I always like to see the Bucks, and how the kids turn out. Yours all were big & healthy! Congrats. Im sorry you lost him to pnuemonia. Thats awful. Now🤔 which doeling for that New Big Boy! Hmmmmmm...got any ideas?
> Looks like you had a Big Helper for a few days. Yes the grandkids love the kids & chickens..best way to brighten your day, turn them all loose together!🤣😂😁


Our goats are pretty lucky- they basically free range. 😂 they have a large variety of browse and I think the selection helps them stay healthy (or just the fact that they aren’t in same area constantly so less chance for wormload) and they do grow well! Downside is that I don’t have a good set up to keep bucks on hand year round without having to keep them shut in and feed them instead of letting them graze. It’s not ideal, but I only have been using 1 buck at a time. I’ve only had 2 so far, Hercules and then Merrylegs- this is my 4th year having goats. they are meant to be weed control for the horse pastures (how I convinced my dad we needed them) but I love them so much!
I’m having the hardest time trying to think about which girls I might need to sell… they are so pretty- I want to keep them all! 😂💕😅
We are building a bigger run in shelter for both the goats and horses, but I’ll still have to start selling baby girls and not just the boys. It’s a tough choice!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Thanks for sharing. 
Nice goats and cute kids, even human kind.


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

I agree, its hard not to kerp them all. Ive been keeping 3rd generation doelings, if they will improve my herd. I do have 2 breeding bucks, so I can alternate. Thinking about getting a 3rd. Honestly, they are less maintenance than the does..lol i keep them in their own pasture/]paddock. I dont have alot of land. So mine are moved every 2 months. You are very fortunate to have that.


----------



## Boer Mama (10 mo ago)

Moers kiko boars said:


> I agree, its hard not to kerp them all. Ive been keeping 3rd generation doelings, if they will improve my herd. I do have 2 breeding bucks, so I can alternate. Thinking about getting a 3rd. Honestly, they are less maintenance than the does..lol i keep them in their own pasture/]paddock. I dont have alot of land. So mine are moved every 2 months. You are very fortunate to have that.


I am lucky to not have close neighbors for them to go bug 😂
It’s just all of our fences are set up for horses and cows, which can be frustrating since it makes it impossible to manage them/ pastures. Luckily they prefer the dry desert ground. It would be nice to fence them in better for selected breeding and then I could keep the same Billy’s longer be rotating offspring, but as it is I don’t even know exact breeding dates. And it would be nice to keep them shut into a smaller pasture when the babies are little! Thankfully all my mamas have been better about remembering where their babies are. I haven’t had to use my dads cow dog to locate babies for 4-5 days now… much to his annoyance 😂 
I can’t make the goats be a cause of too much effort/time or $$ or I won’t be able to keep them so I guess we won’t be completely redoing our fencing anytime soon 😕. Just gotta make do and hope for the best 🙏😅🍀


----------



## KY Goat Girl (12 mo ago)

It’s ok! Be strong! It’s always so hard choosing who to sell but you can do it!  I have faith in you! Lol


----------



## KY Goat Girl (12 mo ago)

And I totally understand about trying not to make the goats and fencing issues seem like a big problem.


----------



## Boer Mama (10 mo ago)

KY Goat Girl said:


> It’s ok! Be strong! It’s always so hard choosing who to sell but you can do it!  I have faith in you! Lol


Thanks 😂
At least I can keep them all while they so cute and little… then make the hard choices 😅🍀😜


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

Sounds like you have a great plan & opportunity to make it all work! I usually sell the ones that cause problems 1st! Lol Then they arent so cute!🤣😂😁


----------



## Boer Mama (10 mo ago)

Moers kiko boars said:


> Sounds like you have a great plan & opportunity to make it all work! I usually sell the ones that cause problems 1st! Lol Then they arent so cute!🤣😂😁


Definitely… out of my original 3 mamas I started with, the smallest one was the biggest PITA and always sneaking into my yard to eat chicken food or something… I traded her for a new puppy for the kids and then she had triplets for my friend 😂
I try to handle the babies some and get them fairly friendly, but there are some who just aren’t as friendly. This year with 2x as many babies I’m sure I won’t get them all cuddled as much as I should… so the doelings that are less of a pet will probably be the ones I choose from to sell. Very professional way to cull a herd 🤣🤷🏼‍♀️😅


----------



## Boer Mama (10 mo ago)

grandma Jolene got tired of babysitting the kids this morning and brought them all back to find their mamas 😂


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

Good for her! Its their mamas turn! 💖


----------



## KY Goat Girl (12 mo ago)

Moers kiko boars said:


> Sounds like you have a great plan & opportunity to make it all work! I usually sell the ones that cause problems 1st! Lol Then they arent so cute!


Yep! Me too!


----------



## Goatastic43 (Jun 11, 2021)

Aw that’s adorable! Your view is gorgeous!


----------



## Boer Mama (10 mo ago)

Goatastic43 said:


> Aw that’s adorable! Your view is gorgeous!


Thank you! It’s our little oasis in the desert. 😁
Thank goodness for our Great Pyrenees tho- it’s definitely coyote territory.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)




----------



## Boer Mama (10 mo ago)

I came up the driveway tonight to find my Great Pyrenees, Luna, was left in charge of all the kids-
she loves her babies! ❤😁❤
So glad the sun came out this afternoon and the wind died down. Everyone’s out grazing trying to play catch-up after the stormy morning. We are in for some very cold nights (teens) and a couple more storms but then hopefully spring will be here to stay!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

What a neat picture!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)




----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

Thats a GREAT LGD! Beautiful picture!


----------



## Boer Mama (10 mo ago)

Moers kiko boars said:


> Thats a GREAT LGD! Beautiful picture!


Thank you- we’re so lucky to have her! We’ve seen her chase down coyotes that have gotten too close to the goats (down wind from where she was laying)… she does patrol some, but is generally laying on a hillside near the goats. Lol
We haven’t lost a single goat under her care 🍀💕🍀


----------



## Boer Mama (10 mo ago)

our bottle baby, Slevin, gets a few different experiences than the other babies. Chillin by the fire pit, playing tether ball, visiting the park, car rides… but the other babies are also very cute cuddled up tucked in for bed 🥰


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Cute!


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

Wonderful pictures! All look GREAT!


----------



## Rancho Draco (Sep 29, 2021)

I love that picture of them in the tire!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Adorable 😊


----------



## Boer Mama (10 mo ago)

Rancho Draco said:


> I love that picture of them in the tire!


Me too- I try to make sure to show my husband that the tires are used by the babies so it was worth while putting them in there 😅🍀🤣


----------



## Boer Mama (10 mo ago)

So, I pulled a buckling from my set of quads, and from a cpl of triplets and Now I have 4 bottle babies. They are all taking the bottle well now (2 days) and are eating the calf manna, grass hay, dried leaves, and a bucket of green grass/weeds.
I have to keep them shut inside this barn stall long enough to make sure their moms don’t take them back and start letting them nurse again. How long do you think will be long enough? Right now they are about a month old and they do have some room to play, but not a whole lot. I feel bad keeping them shut inside but they are little escape artists and I don’t have another way of ensuring they are separated 😅


----------



## FizzyGoats (Apr 14, 2021)

I don’t have any advice on how long you’d have to keep them separate but I can see how they’d be little escape artists. That one is moving so fast in the first pic that his face is a blur.  They are too stinking cute. Do you have a little pen you could put them in to still keep them separate and secure but give some supervised outdoor time?


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

I dont know if they ever forget..lol i have one Im supplementing. Mom is too, she turned anemic with worm bloom. So I feed her little doeling 2xs a day. Mom feeds her as much as she can. Just not enough. So I dont know.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

I would think a couple weeks should do it.


----------



## Boer Mama (10 mo ago)

FizzyGoats said:


> I don’t have any advice on how long you’d have to keep them separate but I can see how they’d be little escape artists. That one is moving so fast in the first pic that his face is a blur.  They are too stinking cute. Do you have a little pen you could put them in to still keep them separate and secure but give some supervised outdoor time?


Unfortunately the pen that I have to secure the goats is one I use to give them grain at night so they are used to coming in in the evening. Even that pen can’t quite contain these little 1 month olds… I had to put all the babies in the IBC tote and have my daughter block them off while we grabbed one out at a time to treat. 😅
It’s right outside the window to the bottle babies stall too! But I noticed tonight the mamas and babies aren’t calling to each other as much. The first night you’d have thought I snatched their favorite kid from them even tho they all still have 2 or 3 others to feed 🤷🏼‍♀️


----------



## Boer Mama (10 mo ago)

ksalvagno said:


> I would think a couple weeks should do it.


That’s what I’m hoping for… after 2 weeks I hope they don’t smell like them at all anymore and will have gotten used to not feeding them. We will give it a shot anyway…🍀🍀🍀


----------



## Boer Mama (10 mo ago)

Moers kiko boars said:


> I dont know if they ever forget..lol i have one Im supplementing. Mom is too, she turned anemic with worm bloom. So I feed her little doeling 2xs a day. Mom feeds her as much as she can. Just not enough. So I dont know.


I had a mama who had twins as a FF and she just didn’t bag up very well. Those little babies would see me coming with a bottle and they’d come running to me 😅
I started walking out and holding her to make sure she kept standing still long enough for them to put the demand on her. Seemed to work ok and I didn’t have to continue supplementing the whole time.
She loved them tho and would snort at any dog around. She did bag up much better and took care of triplets as a 2F ❤


----------



## Boer Mama (10 mo ago)

Moers kiko boars said:


> I dont know if they ever forget..lol i have one Im supplementing. Mom is too, she turned anemic with worm bloom. So I feed her little doeling 2xs a day. Mom feeds her as much as she can. Just not enough. So I dont know.


Sorry about your goat having worm trouble- hope she can recover ok!


----------



## Boer Mama (10 mo ago)

My first little baby I kidnapped jumped up and escaped out the window and chased down his mama! I had to block it off the osb board. Lol

This is my goat pen. We built the little shelter at the west end when we first started with our goats- 3 Nannie’s and a hilly goat.
The next year we built the larger shelter area at the east end. It was a pre existing triangular pen adjacent to the barn, so we had 2 narrow ends to work with.









you can see the kids have friends hopping up to talk to them thru the window 😂
Hopefully this summer we will get our new large run in shelter built that’ll be big enough for everyone! Altho, I’ll probably still grain them in this pen so they are used to coming in and I can close them in when needed… and the horses don’t chase them off the grain 😅


----------



## FizzyGoats (Apr 14, 2021)

What a great structure and set up. I’m having boulder envy right now.


----------



## Boer Mama (10 mo ago)

FizzyGoats said:


> What a great structure and set up. I’m having boulder envy right now.


Thank you! It’s so cute watching the babies jump up and play king of the rock on them 🤣
One thing we have no shortage of out here is rocks (except maybe gravel on the driveway ) and sagebrush.
I have to muck the whole pen out with a shovel and wheelbarrow, but even without their playground in place that was still necessary since the gate way is just a little too narrow. Lol


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

After 2 weeks, you can try to use teat tape for a little while before they are re-introduced.


----------



## Boer Mama (10 mo ago)

toth boer goats said:


> After 2 weeks, you can try to use teat tape for a little while before they are re-introduced.


That would work if I was trying to wean everyone but I need my mamas to keep feeding their other kids ( twins and one set triplets still after I took the 4th) 😅


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Got ya.


----------



## Boer Mama (10 mo ago)

At least with bottle babies you always have someone happy to see you 😅💕😜
























These guys will be about 6 weeks old at the end of their 2nd week being shut in separated from their mothers. I’m feeding them 3x a day right now… do you think I could switch to 2x a day at 6 weeks?
They do eat calf manna and hay pretty well. Once they are free to join the herd out grazing they’ll be eating a lot of variety. What do you think? What age do you normally change the qty of bottles?


----------



## KY Goat Girl (12 mo ago)

@Lil Boogie bottle feeds all her kids. She could tell you. 
That’s a beautiful picture! I love the LGD watching the goats graze against that beautiful background!


----------



## Boer Mama (10 mo ago)

KY Goat Girl said:


> @Lil Boogie bottle feeds all her kids. She could tell you.
> That’s a beautiful picture! I love the LGD watching the goats graze against that beautiful background!


Thank you- I get a cpl months of pretty hues before it drys out to barren desert 😆
Right now there’s a weed blooming with the prettt purple carpeting the ground 😊
And my LGD is literally a life saver- this last week I’ve seen 3 coyotes coming in much closer than I have in a long time. She was great at chasing them off ❤


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

I go by this chart. It has helped me with all of mine🥰


----------



## FizzyGoats (Apr 14, 2021)

I LOVE that picture. What a great herd, guardian, and place.


----------



## Boer Mama (10 mo ago)

Moers kiko boars said:


> I go by this chart. It has helped me with all of mine🥰
> View attachment 227983


 Thank you- I actually have that chart but was trying to see if anyone on here has been ok doing it a little differently. Looks like I might need to keep the 3 bottles going for another cpl weeks… we’re gonna have a branding up on the mountain soon tho and I won’t be here middle of day 😑
In the past I’ve just brought my bottle baby with me- but now that I’ve got more than one it makes it trickier! 😅


----------



## Boer Mama (10 mo ago)

Boer Mama said:


> Thank you- I actually have that chart but was trying to see if anyone on here has been ok doing it a little differently. Looks like I might need to keep the 3 bottles going for another cpl weeks… we’re gonna have a branding up on the mountain soon tho and I won’t be here middle of day 😑
> In the past I’ve just brought my bottle baby with me- but now that I’ve got more than one it makes it trickier! 😅


 I probably found that chart from you posting it for someone else! 😂


----------



## KY Goat Girl (12 mo ago)

Boer Mama said:


> Thank you- I actually have that chart but was trying to see if anyone on here has been ok doing it a little differently. Looks like I might need to keep the 3 bottles going for another cpl weeks… we’re gonna have a branding up on the mountain soon tho and I won’t be here middle of day
> In the past I’ve just brought my bottle baby with me- but now that I’ve got more than one it makes it trickier!


That’s cool about branding up on the mountain. You worded it so nice. I’d love to be able to do something like that. Lol So y’all brand your calves and let your cows free range? Or are there fences? Or what?


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

Boer Mama said:


> At least with bottle babies you always have someone happy to see you 😅💕😜
> View attachment 227966
> 
> View attachment 227968
> ...


I normally cut mine down to two bottles at 5-6 weeks. So, definitely fine to do now. Especially since they are starting to eat.


----------



## Boer Mama (10 mo ago)

KY Goat Girl said:


> That’s cool about branding up on the mountain. You worded it so nice. I’d love to be able to do something like that. Lol So y’all brand your calves and let your cows free range? Or are there fences? Or what?


We do have fences… but we are in process of moving from winter range on up to summer grazing ground. We have some corrals set up by a fence to use when we cross thru the fence. We will sort pairs, brand the babies, then kick them thru to the other side.
We are mostly helping a neighbor brand his cows. My dad sold most of the herd and is leasing the ground. We just have a few head we run with his herd. We generally sort ours off and will keep with our bull for a cpl months to breed and then take them up to join the others for rest of summer. So we will have a smaller branding later after getting ours home. 
hopefully the goats all stay out of the way 😅😜😂


----------



## Boer Mama (10 mo ago)

Lil Boogie said:


> I normally cut mine down to two bottles at 5-6 weeks. So, definitely fine to do now. Especially since they are starting to eat.


Thank you so much for getting back to me ❤
Ill give it a shot when I let them out this weekend. I guess I can always add a mid day bottle back in if I find they seem to be struggling at all. Hopefully they do ok tho 🍀🍀🍀
Last year I lost a nanny who had 8-9 week old twins and I never could get them to take a bottle at all. Just supplemented calf manna for them (and every other kid who crawled in to get some 😅) and they grew same average weight when we sold them. So I think I’ve got a chance 🙏


----------



## Boer Mama (10 mo ago)

Last couple of years we actually took our bottle baby camping with us! The kids loved it. Lol
We kidded a month earlier this year tho (since I knew I would pull extra babies if quads) so I should be able to wean them by the time we camp.
Here’s some pics of our last years bottle baby out enjoying a camp trip. Lol


----------



## Boer Mama (10 mo ago)

Well dang it… some of the pics didn’t load. And then there’s a random pic of my dog and kids in my yard and not on the camping trip. I guess I’m not the greatest at figuring out how to work things while loading pics 😅
Let’s try again…


----------



## KY Goat Girl (12 mo ago)

Boer Mama said:


> We do have fences… but we are in process of moving from winter range on up to summer grazing ground. We have some corrals set up by a fence to use when we cross thru the fence. We will sort pairs, brand the babies, then kick them thru to the other side.
> We are mostly helping a neighbor brand his cows. My dad sold most of the herd and is leasing the ground. We just have a few head we run with his herd. We generally sort ours off and will keep with our bull for a cpl months to breed and then take them up to join the others for rest of summer. So we will have a smaller branding later after getting ours home.
> hopefully the goats all stay out of the way


Oh cool!


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

Boer Mama said:


> Thank you so much for getting back to me ❤
> Ill give it a shot when I let them out this weekend. I guess I can always add a mid day bottle back in if I find they seem to be struggling at all. Hopefully they do ok tho 🍀🍀🍀
> Last year I lost a nanny who had 8-9 week old twins and I never could get them to take a bottle at all. Just supplemented calf manna for them (and every other kid who crawled in to get some 😅) and they grew same average weight when we sold them. So I think I’ve got a chance 🙏


No problem!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Aww.


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

Very nice "family" pictures!💖💞🥰


----------



## Boer Mama (10 mo ago)

I went ahead and let my bottle babies outside to run and play today after their midday bottle. I just felt so bad for them being shut inside!
It seems to have worked for the most part… the moms remember them, but then when they smell their bums they walk away from them.
Except for my mama with quads. She has a 2x2 test structure and when she’s standing for her other 3… I saw her little boy I was bottling was able to sneak a few drinks too 😅
So I’ll just keep trying to supplement them and give them calf manna in a creep feeder setup 😉


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

How cute.


----------



## Boer Mama (10 mo ago)

toth boer goats said:


> How cute.


I know—- how could I leave them locked in when they are looking at me like that 😂


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Haha, they do pull of heart strings.


----------



## Boer Mama (10 mo ago)

Kids being cute and mischievous 😂

h








Here’s the pics I tried to load earlier 🤣


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

They sure like that equipment.


----------



## Boer Mama (10 mo ago)

Surprisingly, this is the first time I saw them up in it in the last 4 years 😂
I walked out to get the pictures after I’d seen them up there. Guess this year, they are taking their job as fire break creators to a whole new level 🤣


----------



## FizzyGoats (Apr 14, 2021)

Boer Mama said:


> Surprisingly, this is the first time I saw them up in it in the last 4 years
> I walked out to get the pictures after I’d seen them up there. Guess this year, they are taking their job as fire break creators to a whole new level


 They’re going to charging a lot more for their services now. They are too stinking cute.


----------



## Boer Mama (10 mo ago)

FizzyGoats said:


> They’re going to charging a lot more for their services now. They are too stinking cute.


Well have to see if their fire break is straight and clean before I agree to astronomical price increases 😅


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

How cute! So glad they couldnt start that bulldozer. Geeez...can you imagine where they would go..or do?😱😂🤣🥰


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Kids will be kids, haha 😂


----------



## Boer Mama (10 mo ago)

Moers kiko boars said:


> How cute! So glad they couldnt start that bulldozer. Geeez...can you imagine where they would go..or do?😱😂🤣🥰


Yeah, we really wouldn’t have ANY fences left then 🤣


----------



## Boer Mama (10 mo ago)

High winds = manna from heaven for the goats 😂


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)




----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Nice!


----------



## Boer Mama (10 mo ago)

ksalvagno said:


> Nice!


That’s what the goats thought 🤣


----------



## Boer Mama (10 mo ago)

The goats start heading down the drive while I’m out feeding the cow dogs… then I whistle for them and they follow me on down for their evening snack 💕


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

That is good they listen to you!


----------



## Boer Mama (10 mo ago)

ksalvagno said:


> That is good they listen to you!


Mostly they just want their grain 😅
But they are creatures of habit so I have a specific whistle to call them in. Lol


----------



## Boer Mama (10 mo ago)

The kids have been having fun playing king of the hill and climbing up on everything they can 😊


----------



## FizzyGoats (Apr 14, 2021)

They look like they are loving the great life you provide! Those are beautiful pictures.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Happy goats.


----------



## Boer Mama (10 mo ago)

Our bull is a gentle giant. He was brought into the corrals this afternoon so he can go get tricked tomorrow. The goats were very much more concerned about him than he was about them 🤣
























this last picture he’d gotten up to meander around while I was feeding everyone. I thought it made for a pretty sunset picture 😊


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

You have a Beautiful Farm/Ranch. You are very fortunate, thankyou for shareing it with us!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Nice.


----------



## Boer Mama (10 mo ago)

Thank you @Moers kiko boars ❤😁🍀
I do try to remember to be grateful- even in the hot summer dust 🤣
(Not summer yet, but was out weed whacking this morning and it’s starting to feel that way today lol)


----------



## Boer Mama (10 mo ago)

Pictures of the fire crew 🤣
I took these the other day (posted the horses on discussion about change of color of spring coat)
But as you can see, there’s plenty of fuel to make for a bad fire season this year. My dad is on his CAT today cutting a fire lines around our neighbors place for him, and will work on our fire lines after that. Usually takes a couple of days…. Have to time it right tho cus if he does it too early in the season, it’ll regrow and need to be done again. But can’t wait too late either or you take chances, plus he needs to take the CAT up on the mnt to put up fences.
But the outside horses (ones that aren’t in rotation for riding) help eat the fuel and of course the goats prefer the dry hillsides, altho they venture into green meadows plenty as well 😂










































@Moers kiko boars here’s some pics from earlier this week- I’ll try and get better pics of the kids later! My internet is slooow loading pics today 😅


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

They sure look happy!


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

Beautiful..are those your brood mares? Just beautiful! It amazes me how thick your goats are. Looking Great!🥰 thanks for the pics!💖💝


----------



## Boer Mama (10 mo ago)

Moers kiko boars said:


> Beautiful..are those your brood mares? Just beautiful! It amazes me how thick your goats are. Looking Great!🥰 thanks for the pics!💖💝


The chestnut mare that looks like a brood mare just has a very wide barrel… I have to use a different saddle to ride her 😂
My dad said I can bring her in in the morning and put some rides on her. She gets bored reigning in the corrals so I might take her out but not let her get her blood up (we have a cow to look for 😅)
But I want to get some easy going rides on her before next week. I’ve got 3 long days back to back and don’t want my old mustang to wear himself out too much 😊
The sorrel and grey horses are geldings that are turned out. Sorrel is a little in the small side for my dad and he doesn’t trust him with me. The big grey horse is a sore spot for dad. He says if my brother had spent more time with the colts when they were young, he’d be a very good horse. Be able to ride all day without either one of them getting tired… but as it is, he’s a little crazy and my dad is getting too old for that.
The 4th one out there is a small mare who is retired with a bad front knee. I never did get to ride her, but I guess she had a lot of heart and athleticism even tho small. She definitely looks appy too - so I guess dads joke about appy’s being slow doesn’t ring true all the time 😂


----------



## Boer Mama (10 mo ago)

this kid looks like a giraffe 😂
He’s so friendly, was one a tried to bottle but went back to his mom. Doesn’t stop him from nibbling on me or trying to stand on me when I’m bent over trimming hoofs 😅


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

Awww they all look great! Happy goats!


----------



## Boer Mama (10 mo ago)

Thank you- I have a cpl more pics… my phone died while I was looking thru TGS last night 😅
This little one is Gypsy. She was my White Muscle Disease baby who couldn’t do anything except lay on her side. So glad i was there to see it and help her! 


















































lastly, I took some pics of my dads old horse who’s pretty much retired now. He hasn’t turned him out to the fire crew yet tho… said it would be better for him if he was, but I think he’d miss him. Lol
He loves tummy scratches and is sucker for grain. If we don’t make sure the barn door is latched, he’ll nose it open and go clean out the grain boxes (the horses won’t hardly eat grain this time of year, but we always give them a little to tempt them before they have to work for a day).









h








He wouldn’t lift his face for a photo op 😂
We’re pretty sure he was proud cut. He’s definitely king of the herd, and whenever a new horse is brought in the mix, we have to separate him to where he can see the horse in with everyone for a couple of days to get used to the idea of them being there or else he’ll chase them out. But he’s beautifully muscled even if an idiot sometimes 😂


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

All very nice.


----------



## Boer Mama (10 mo ago)

One more pic I took tonight, I saw this little girls ear was kinked back funny and had to watch her a minute to see if it was just back cus of her romping and it got flipped back, but it never popped back. So I caught a hold of her - and she’s a screamer so my dog started barking and jumping- so I couldn’t get a picture with front of her face, but here’s her ear. Lol
Her mom had flipped ears (at bottom) and her grand sire did too. But her cartilage is pinched near the top instead. Kind of interesting 😊
















Its pinched in the middle so folded in 1/2 then back too. Not sure how I missed seeing that before. Lol


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Looks like a collapsed ear unfortunately.


----------



## Boer Mama (10 mo ago)

toth boer goats said:


> Looks like a collapsed ear unfortunately.


What does that mean/cause? Should she be on a cull list over it?


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

They are born with it, usually past down from Sire or dam or any goat who had it in the bloodlines.

It is genetic.


----------



## Boer Mama (10 mo ago)

toth boer goats said:


> They are born with it, usually past down from Sire or dam or any goat who had it in the bloodlines.
> 
> It is genetic.


Is it somewhat of a health concern? I didn’t find too much about it when trying to Search TGS.
I guess I won’t plan on keeping her… or if she’s fine (health wise) maybe breed her first year and see how good of a mama she is and how her udder develops but not keep any kids? Lol


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

With collapsed ear, they can have ear issues. Infections of the ear. 
The ear isn’t opened up, it is closed off, things can get trapped inside. 

She can pass it down to her kids.

Ears like this can be repaired soon after a kid is born, so the goat doesn’t have issues. 
But will still have the issue of passing it on. Which is unfair if not fixed.


----------



## Boer Mama (10 mo ago)

toth boer goats said:


> With collapsed ear, they can have ear issues. Infections of the ear.
> The ear isn’t opened up, it is closed off, things can get trapped inside.
> 
> She can pass it down to her kids.
> ...


Thank you for explaining for me- I won’t be breeding her.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

No problem 😉


----------



## Boer Mama (10 mo ago)

Tonight was an orange peel night… a bit of a circus trying to get everyone some without the more aggressive nanny’s being too pushy. I was holding my phone with same hand as the can or peels then took screen shots of the video 😂


































































then pics of the youngsters just cus🥰


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

Nice pictures of your goats. Healthy looking kids...good job!


----------



## Boer Mama (10 mo ago)

Moers kiko boars said:


> Nice pictures of your goats. Healthy looking kids...good job!


Thank you 😊


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

So sweet.


----------



## Boer Mama (10 mo ago)

The kids table at dinner time last night 😂


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Happy goats.


----------



## Boer Mama (10 mo ago)

My desert goats… they do go eat grass and green weeds in the horse pastures, and they’ll work on the willows along the creek… but they definitely spend plenty of time up here in this dry lot that has nothing left growing except dried out mustard. Lol
Earlier in the year it does have green grass and some alfalfa, but nothing but dried weeds right now 😅


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)




----------



## Boer Mama (10 mo ago)

I was a little late doing chores tonight - the lamp already came on 😅
Here’s the mob coming in for their bedtime snack. If you look at the front 3 does, you can see my crazy assortment of horns. Also the traditional brown headed one in the center there with the sideways horns is my big bellied gal who has a very healthy rumen. Lol


























Widdle kidden 😍










Luna and Bailey 💕


----------



## Boer Mama (10 mo ago)

@MellonFriend I think this big gal has your Phantom beat with her big belly 😅


----------



## MellonFriend (Aug 8, 2017)

My goodness, I should say she does! I hope you have wide doorways. 🤣


----------



## Boer Mama (10 mo ago)

MellonFriend said:


> My goodness, I should say she does! I hope you have wide doorways. 🤣


I wonder if that’s why her horns go straight out? So she knows she won’t fit if her horns don’t go thru? Like a cats whiskers 😂


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Love. ❤


----------



## Tanya (Mar 31, 2020)

Interesting question


----------



## Boer Mama (10 mo ago)

These brothers are out of my big red doe. Neither of them had the black strip when born, but it’s come on strong 😍









this is their mom and sister 😊









and my big girl Sweetpea checking if I have any treats 😂


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

They look great!


----------



## Boer Mama (10 mo ago)

ksalvagno said:


> They look great!


Thank you- they’re growing for sure! 😁


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Nice goats.


----------



## Boer Mama (10 mo ago)

toth boer goats said:


> Nice goats.


Thank you! 😊


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

You bet


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

Today was the first Ive seen of this. Sorry, i had to catch up since June! Your herd is really.looking good!They all look healthy and well fed! Good Job!


----------



## Boer Mama (10 mo ago)

Thanks @Moers kiko boars ! I haven’t gotten weights on them for quite awhile, but I think most of them are probably too heavy for my 50# scale. Lol
I’ve got a cpl sets of triplets that are smallish that I’m going to try and weigh pretty soon…


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

Im just sorry I missed all the great pictures! I always enjoy your pics. And the Mule Tape,...what else is there?🤷‍♀️🤣😂


----------



## Boer Mama (10 mo ago)

Moers kiko boars said:


> Im just sorry I missed all the great pictures! I always enjoy your pics. And the Mule Tape,...what else is there?🤷‍♀️🤣😂


I was out working on my ‘love shack’ all morning. Finally came in cus it’s just too dang hot out. I’m thinking I might take pics of the progress /transformation and make a post on it. I think it’ll turn out pretty nice and love the fact I’ve scrounged up all the material for supports and roof cover for free… I’m all about ranch finds… my husband not so much. 🤣
I’m like here honey, they is what we’re doing and this is what we’ve got to work with… let’s test the resolve of our marriage by working on this project together 😂


----------



## Boer Mama (10 mo ago)

Jolene will probably be on the top step by tomorrow… note to self- move that old headache rack somewhere else. It does make a pretty good ladder 😅








We had some pretty skies tonight. No thunderstorm still, but a sprinkle for a minute… 
Our little mnt behind the house, Tea Pot Dome.









No fire, just the sunset behind a storm cloud. Looks like someone’s getting some rain…









And an interesting cloud above the barn…


----------



## KY Goat Girl (12 mo ago)

I’d give anything to come to your place! It’s breathtaking scenery and sunsets. Kentucky has too many hills and trees for me. Since I’ve lived in TX most of my life before now I really miss flat land. It’s so much easier to decide where to put fences, barns, etc. and you can see for miles.


----------



## Boer Mama (10 mo ago)

KY Goat Girl said:


> I’d give anything to come to your place! It’s breathtaking scenery and sunsets. Kentucky has too many hills and trees for me. Since I’ve lived in TX most of my life before now I really miss flat land. It’s so much easier to decide where to put fences, barns, etc. and you can see for miles.


And I’m here wishing for more greenery and trees 😂
Idaho does have mountains and trees… just not right in my immediate vicinity. The desert is beautiful in its own.. I guess the saying ‘painted desert’ has some truth to it 😊


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Beautiful!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Wow beautiful.


----------



## Boer Mama (10 mo ago)

The girls got to try out the new feed trough tonight. Even some of the kids figured out how to eat from it. I did decided to put some large rocks in front of it for them to use as a step up… don’t want them pushing out a railing in the fence standing on it the whole time 😂








































my goats should get big butts if they keep feeding from it tho 😂


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

So neat.


----------



## Boer Mama (10 mo ago)

Yesterday was an orange peel chip day… with my bigger 2 bullies shut out of the pen, I was able to hand out peels to everyone else in a _little_ calmer atmosphere. The kids are very interested in what the mamas are so excited about. I was able to get a few of my little 6 month old doelings to try some- and of course they love them now. 😁
One of the girls, the first to try one, wasn’t even one of my friendliest babies! I got the black heads confused and thought I was feeding my friendly little Gypsy. Then I looked over and saw her standing watching me, so realized I was feeding a little girl that is going to my friend. Lol
But she kept wanting more and now is pretty friendly 🤣








shes pretty cute with her little black spot at the Tip of her tail 💕


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Cute!


----------



## Rancho Draco (Sep 29, 2021)

Awe pretty girl!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Aww 😊


----------



## Boer Mama (10 mo ago)

Kids are getting so big… these are some pics from last night 😊























J








Jolene is such a patient mama… her girl is almost as big as she is! She lays on her neck to be able to nurse 😂


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Wow! They are huge!


----------



## Doe C Doe boers! (6 mo ago)

Your goats look so good I would love to have some of the does and doelings 😂


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

They have grown.


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

I always enjoy your pictures! Good job on the Big Girls! You are.going to be busy with all of them come kidding time! Ill be cheering you on!😂🤣


----------



## Boer Mama (10 mo ago)

Moers kiko boars said:


> I always enjoy your pictures! Good job on the Big Girls! You are.going to be busy with all of them come kidding time! Ill be cheering you on!😂🤣


I hope I have them spaced out a little bit… but with the break out I really can’t say. 🥴
I’m gonna see who all comes into heat next month and go from there!
But I’ll definitely take all the well wishing and good luck I can get! 😂


----------



## Boer Mama (10 mo ago)

All the goats like to come back to the driveway for their mid morning chew session… they are try to get a good spot in the rock jumble 😂


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

Looks like you changed your avatar! Nice pic!


----------



## FizzyGoats (Apr 14, 2021)

That’s a great pic! Those are some happy goats.


----------



## BloomfieldM (7 mo ago)

They are almost mountain goats! Just need a few more rocks!


----------



## Boer Mama (10 mo ago)

BloomfieldM said:


> They are almost mountain goats! Just need a few more rocks!


If there’s one thing I have in abundance out here, other than sagebrush, it’s rocks 🤣
This is just a large jumble in the middle of the driveway loop/turnaround that is there preference for daytime cud chewing sessions lol


----------



## BloomfieldM (7 mo ago)

Boer Mama said:


> If there’s one thing I have in abundance out here, other than sagebrush, it’s rocks 🤣
> This is just a large jumble in the middle of the driveway loop/turnaround that is there preference for daytime cus chewing sessions lol


Because it’s quite clearly THE place to be…


----------



## Boer Mama (10 mo ago)

BloomfieldM said:


> Because it’s quite clearly THE place to be…


It’s a happening joint… maybe have to start charging a coverage charge 😅


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)




----------

